# Personal.xls not auto loading



## jejanddmj2 (Jul 30, 2004)

I am running Excel 2002 in Windows XP and can't get Excel to autoload my personal.xls file. It worked for a long time and then suddenly stopped. I have confirmed that personal.xls is loaded in my XLSTART directory, which I found in the following locations:

C:\Documents and Settings\XXX\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLStart

and

C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\XLStart

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Do you have macros attached to Personal.xls?

Are you sure its not loaded and in a hidden state?

You may want to try the following

Open Excel
Press *ALT + F11* to bring up the Visual Basic Editor
Press *CTRL +G* to bring up your immediate Window
Type the following in the immediate Window and click enter*

?application.StartupPath*

This will display your true startup path.

Rollin


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Under the General Tab in Toolks > Options there is a 'On Startup, open all files in'. Prehaps make a directory for that only file and put the file in it then put the location of the file in the 'On startup' line. Either that or make a shortcut to the file on the desktop.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

another thought, is the file in XLSTART a shortcut? (you can tell by the icon, it will have an arrow within the original icon)


----------



## jejanddmj2 (Jul 30, 2004)

Rollin_Again said:


> Do you have macros attached to Personal.xls?
> 
> Are you sure its not loaded and in a hidden state?
> 
> ...


 Yes, I have macros in Personal.xls

No, it is not loading as a hidden file

I checked application startup path and got:

C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART

Thanks


----------



## jejanddmj2 (Jul 30, 2004)

I cheked the General Tab startup path and it is blank. I tried to enter the XLSTART path, but it won't save it. every time I reopen, it is still blank.

Thanks


----------



## jejanddmj2 (Jul 30, 2004)

No, it's not a shortcut


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Can you open Personal.xls manually to make sure it is not corrupted?

Have you tried changing the default location of your Startup folder and moving the Personal.xls file into the new location?
(Tools > Options > General > On Startup, Open all files in __ )

Have you tried creating a NEW startup workbook and placing it into your default start-up directory? (BTW....Any workbook can be opened in XLStart, workbook doesn't have to be named Personal.xls)



Rollin


----------



## jejanddmj2 (Jul 30, 2004)

Rollin_Again said:


> Can you open Personal.xls manually to make sure it is not corrupted?
> 
> Have you tried changing the default location of your Startup folder and moving the Personal.xls file into the new location?
> (Tools > Options > General > On Startup, Open all files in __ )
> ...


----------



## jejanddmj2 (Jul 30, 2004)

That did it!!

I changed the name of the file and it opened it right away.

Thanks to all for your help -- it is greatly appreciated.

Look for my next question soon - this one will be about Outlook.


----------



## waxlman (May 16, 2008)

My personal.xls file would not load just as described above. Additionally I would recreate it from scratch by moving the old one to a different folder and recording a new macro but the new one would not open when excel opened. To fix the problem I followed the following steps:

1) Go to menu: \Help\About Microsoft Excel" 

2) Click on the "Disabled Items"

3) Select the line that says "Personal.xls"

4) Press "Enable"

5) Close Excel 

6) Re-open Excel and the personal.xls should now be loaded


~WA Excel Man


----------

